# H1000



## mondakman (7 mo ago)

Where is it? I've heard its made in Australia and the covid lockdowns are the cause. I've scoured the internet but can't find any from a legit site. Am I missing something? Is there a site that has it for sale? Thanks in advance, I need it to reload 28 Nosler, got MT elk and deer tags and ND muley tag to prep for.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

